# How to connect to an xfinity hotspot??

## crayztechnique

Really curious about this. Trying to get an install going out at a campsite and we have to be able to connect to this xfinity hotspot. However you are normally redirected to a webpage where you enter your account credentials and only after that are you given internet access. I personally called xfinity and they said they don't support Linux so that doesn't help. Anyone know of an alternative to this??

----------

## The Doctor

You should be able to connect to Xfinity just fine by connecting to their wifi and then entering your credentials in your browser. This assumes that you have a browser like Firefox to log in on. You will probably also want something like wicd, network manager or even the wpa_gui rather than trying to fight the command line on a strange network.

They will cover their behind all day but the fact is there is nothing OS specific about the log in process. The reason I can say with some confidence that this will work is because I've done it about a year ago with no issue whatsoever.

----------

## The Doctor

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security as it fits better here.

----------

## crayztechnique

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> This assumes that you have a browser like Firefox to log in on.

 

Ok but I am not aware of the minimal installation image providing firefox. I'm wondering how to connect to this during an installation since I need internet. Does the live dvd provide firefox? I haven't used it before.

----------

## The Doctor

Okay, sorry I misread your initial post.

But the answer is don't use the minimal CD since you need Firefox or similar. Use something suited to the task.

Third option is don't use internet at all. Copy /usr/portage from a working gentoo over via sneakernet and problem solved.

----------

